# Poldhu GB100ZZ



## Searcher2004 (May 3, 2012)

From the Southgate ARC web-site:-

http://www.southgatearc.org/news/2014/july/gb100zz.htm#.U9n45GPQrzM

'2004


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks Searcher2004. I will keep an ear open for this.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, he deserves recognition.


----------

